# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  si eres mago entra xDDD

## linmaster

Alojaa a everybody .. me llamo aileen soy de concepcion chile y me gusta la magia :B por eso estoy aqui xD!!! em.. esto .. soy nueva xD y ... bueno eso.. me gusta el pie de limon, hago artes marciales y me saco buenas notas :B

bueno.. eso sobre mi..
que tal ustedes?

----------


## linmaster

oh la plantilla xD
weno aca esta xd

_Nombre:_ Aileen
_Nombre artístico:_ Linmaster
_Edad:_ 17
_País/ciudad:_ Concepcion, Chile
_Ramas preferidas:_ todo lo que te haga decir: oh eso es increible!! o.o
_Perteneces a alguna Asociación o circulo mágico:_ nop.. solo tengo lo que he aprendido viendo programas de tv y rebotando en la red
_Años practicando magia:_ empecé desde muy chica con un set de magia con manual y todo.. pero magia muy basica jeje
_Profesional_: Nooones
_Tipo de público: Todo aquel que quiera verme (H)_
_Por qué me gusta la magia:_ porque me encanta sorprender a la gente, ver sus caras de: oh, increible .. y basicamente hacerles pasar un buen rato (=

MAGIC ROCKZ"""!!!

----------


## requeson

Un abrazo compañera y adelante.

----------


## magicshare

espero xD que xD la pases xD bien xD aqui xD.


Saludos . ......... xD !

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

bienvenidad y espero que disfrutes tu estadia y aprendas mucho.

----------


## linmaster

eaeaea muchas grax!!
estuve leyendo un tema sobre apilamiento de dados y me parecio imposible
ajjajaja .. pero supongo que sera solo practica ;]
ire a buscar un par de dados y lo intentare ;D

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

lo que mas nesecitas para el apilamiento, es una buena CINTURA, por que te vas a cansar de levantar los dados del suelo.jajaja
exitos

----------


## magojuanjo

Bienvenida Linmaster, 

         Espero poder ayudarte cuando te surga alguna duda.  Y tambien espero que aprendas aqui mucho....

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Wercome por aqui!!

----------


## Magnano

bienvenida al foro!!
artes marciales??

----------


## Ming

Bienvenida al foro Aileen.

Y ese nombre artísitico?

----------


## linmaster

> lo que mas nesecitas para el apilamiento, es una buena CINTURA, por que te vas a cansar de levantar los dados del suelo.jajaja
> exitos


jajaj tienes razon
por eso practico en el suelo xD

----------


## linmaster

> bienvenida al foro!!
> artes marciales??


hahaha si (H)
si quieres te hago una demo privada ;] xDD!"

----------


## linmaster

> Bienvenida al foro Aileen.
> 
> Y ese nombre artísitico?


linmaster?
jaja mira.. lin es como suena mi name "aileen" y el master es de puro egocentrismo xD

----------


## linmaster

heeey... chicos grax por la bienvenida
apovecho el mensaje para pedirles un consejo
sobre.. algun truco facil
para principiantes
que puedan recomendarme
Gracias de antemano!!! ;D

----------


## magic_7

ajaja, bienvenida, yo tambien estoy en artes marciales y si vas a estar todo el dia recogiendo los cubos del suelo como dice Ezequiel te van a venir muy biena ajaja
Un abarzo compañera!

EDITO: Lo mejor es empezar con la cartomagia porque no te gastas el dinero en trucos (con una baraja basta) y asi te lo puedes gastar en libros de magia (te recomiendo el de vicente canuto)

----------


## Ravenous

Pues mal recomendado.

En cada sección hay un tema con bibliografía recomendada, según lo que quieras hacer. Echale un ojo y luego decides. En cualquier caso si te vas a meter en la magia "en serio", es mejor empezar por el principio; el libro "Esto es magia" de Moliné sienta las bases de todo lo que te vendrá después, y trae variedad en cuanto a tipos de juegos.

----------


## killermicho

Bienvenida por estos lares   :Smile1:

----------


## linmaster

oks.. tonces ire por mis cartas :O ... solo las uso para jugar de ves en cuando .. o para leer el tarot xDD
grax por los consejos!!!

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

> Pues mal recomendado.
> 
> En cada sección hay un tema con bibliografía recomendada, según lo que quieras hacer. Echale un ojo y luego decides. En cualquier caso si te vas a meter en la magia "en serio", es mejor empezar por el principio; el libro "Esto es magia" de Moliné sienta las bases de todo lo que te vendrá después, y trae variedad en cuanto a tipos de juegos.


te estaba por recomendar a giobbi, pero ravenous te dio palabras muy sabias.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

> bienvenida al foro!!
> artes marciales??


Adiós... ya la hemos liado. :P

----------


## magic_7

> Adiós... ya la hemos liado. :P


¿porque lo dices?

----------


## linmaster

> Adiós... ya la hemos liado. :P


  hahahah nooo yo soy inmortal. Recuerdalo xD

----------


## Ravenous

> hahahah nooo yo soy inmortal. Recuerdalo xD


Si, eso decía yo hasta que me morí.

----------


## Sr.Mago

Hola Linmaster... mira que extraordinaria coincidencia, dos penquistas encontrarse en este lugar lleno de españoles!!!!  yo tambien soy de Concepcion, Chilito, buena ahh, asi que podriamos ver la posibilidad de juntarnos un dia por ahi... Conversemoslo por privado ¿te parece?

----------


## Magnano

no veo un mp explicandome eso de las artes marciales... 
inmortal? venga mujer, modestia a parte que yo soy imbatible, así que tu veras con quien te metes...  muahahahahahaha (risa malvada y descarada)

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

> ¿porque lo dices?


Lo digo porque aquí el amigo DCMoreno tiene que pegar unas ostias como panes de pueblo... porque le mola el tema bastante y es tela de bueno.  :Wink1:  Buen rollito con estos dos!

----------


## magic_7

buff entonces mejor que no le llevemos la contraria, menos mal que tenemos a linmaster para que nos proteja ajaja

----------


## Ming

Socorro! Se han juntado todos los raros en un mismo hilo?!?!  :117: 

1. Ravenous te importaría decirnos cuantas veces te has muerto?
2. Dani, inbatible?! jajaja
3. Sr. Mago... ese MP... la cosa si llega a más contarnoslo que nos gustan los cotilleos amorosos  :302: 
4. Lin,  :Smile1:

----------


## Sr.Mago

ajajajaj... pero mira si no es extraño que un foro echo en España, se encuentren dos personas que ni se conocen y que viven a la CHuuuu... del mundo (Chilito) y mas encima en la misma ciudad que ni siquiera es la capital... es como para creer que es el destino ^^ ... ajajajajajaj...

----------


## mago Tovel

bienvenido

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Querras decir BIENVENIDA

BIENVENIDA!!!

xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD  DDDD
xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD  DDDD
xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD  DDDD

----------


## Pochi poom

Muy bienvenida ya somos dos magos/artemarcialistas xD

combinando ambas cualidades no tendremos ribal xD


Que estilo practicas?

----------


## TheKing

Bienvenida karateka,  :Smile1:

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Bienvenida al foro! muy buena estrategia para que entren todos a saludarte xDDDD

----------


## Magnano

si ming iMBatible, que tu tambien tienes lo tuyo

----------


## mago Tovel

Esque despues de habermelo leído todo,no me acordaba de si era chico o chica.
Bienvenida.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

hola y bienvenida, jaja me caiste bien dame tu mail q me gustaria hablar de vez en cuando chau

----------


## magic_7

Weno weno, Ming si al final si que vamos a tener cotilleos amorosos jajaj
(lo digo en broma)

----------


## Ravenous

> 1. Ravenous te importaría decirnos cuantas veces te has muerto?


Sólo una, pero luego mejoré.
Supongo que eso coincide con tu teoría de que soy un bot.




Marco, ¿no es una forma un tanto descarada de intentar ligar? ¿Por qué los temas de prsentación de mujeres arrasan y las de hombres rara vez llegan a una tercera página? Cuanto vicio...  :Neutral:

----------


## magic_7

Ravenous, ¿me permites darte un consejo? si dices lo de marco dejale claro que se lo dices en broma (solo lo digo para evitar futuros malos rollos)

----------


## linmaster

jajaj q comicos que son ustedes

tonces tenemos 2 magos/artemarcialistas y muchos otros magos/comediantes xDD
yo entreno un arte marcial koreano hace como 3 años llamado tang soo do (el camino de la mano china) y es mi pan de cada dia *_*
ahh si y mi correo es linmaster_24_@hotmail.com

EDITO:: hahahah sorry ... em Quiero tener muchos amigos maguitos :3 asi q agren con confianza nomas, de ahi se identifican ... haha
oe.. y lo de inmortal es verdad ^^ no se metan conmigo Muajajaja
naah take it easy .. yo soy muy inocente :3 una chica inocente muy destructiva con ganas de aprendeer magia  :Wink1:

----------


## linmaster

> Bienvenida al foro! muy buena estrategia para que entren todos a saludarte xDDDD


;D jaja gracias ;*

----------


## linmaster

> Sólo una, pero luego mejoré.
> Supongo que eso coincide con tu teoría de que soy un bot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco, ¿no es una forma un tanto descarada de intentar ligar? ¿Por qué los temas de prsentación de mujeres arrasan y las de hombres rara vez llegan a una tercera página? Cuanto vicio...


 :117:  eres un chico divertido.. e inteligente.. no necesitas que otro te responda ;D

----------


## linmaster

> ajajajaj... pero mira si no es extraño que un foro echo en España, se encuentren dos personas que ni se conocen y que viven a la CHuuuu... del mundo (Chilito) y mas encima en la misma ciudad que ni siquiera es la capital... es como para creer que es el destino ^^ ... ajajajajajaj...


 
tienes taaanta razon. es curioso.. ^^

----------


## magic_7

> una chica inocente muy destructiva con ganas de aprendeer magia


No digas eso que me asusto jaja

----------


## Ming

Magic estoy contigo, lo he leído y me he quedado...  :117: 
jajaja se de unos cuantos que te agregarán pero ya  :302:

----------


## magic_7

jaja, te paso a ti lo mismo cuando llegaste Ming?

----------


## Ming

Pues creo que no  :302: 
Yo, para empezar, no puse el msn  :302: 
Aunque anda por el foro  :Neutral: ... igual que el telefono de Ravenous  :302:  (por esta me mata  :302:  pero lo que me costó encontrarlo a mi...  :Wink1:  )

----------


## magic_7

jaja pues ravenous ten cuidado con quien te llama por telefono

----------


## Ravenous

> Ravenous, ¿me permites darte un consejo? si dices lo de marco dejale claro que se lo dices en broma (solo lo digo para evitar futuros malos rollos)


Para eso pongo emoticonos (y mira que me cuesta). Si no hay emoticiono, échate a temblar (como ahora, por ejemplo).

Lo del teléfono, pues lo siento por el que me llame para putear, le va a salir cara la broma. Y no está la cosa como para tirar los dineros.

----------


## magic_7

Buff a ver quien se atreve a gastarle una bromita a ravenous  :07:   :Whip:

----------


## linmaster

creo que no debi haber puesto mi correo =X

xDDD! My apologizes :D

----------


## magic_7

te diria que lo editases pero tu correo ya lo tendra la mitad del foro como el de ming o el telefono de ravenous  :001 302:  
no te preocuopes que aqui todos somos buena gente (o la mayoria jaja)

----------


## Ravenous

Por qué? Ya has sufrido una avalancha de solicitudes?

----------


## Iban

Hilo de nuevos miembros... dos días... 55 posts... mmmm... a ver...

Ah, vale, linmaster es chica, todo aclarado.

----------


## linmaster

> Hilo de nuevos miembros... dos días... 55 posts... mmmm... a ver...
> 
> Ah, vale, linmaster es chica, todo aclarado.


:o que quieres decir? .. acaso aca controlan la cantidad de mensajes, temas y todo eso? 0_o''

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

> :o que quieres decir? .. acaso aca controlan la cantidad de mensajes, temas y todo eso? 0_o''


No creo que vayan por ahí los tiros del colega Iban... :P

----------


## Magnano

jajajaja, si es que en este foro las chicas se pueden contar con los dedos, es impresionante, y para una vez que entra una... pues que quieres que te diga, hay mucho salido por el foro  :117: 

ahora en serio, que este hilo se nos ha ido de las manos...   Me encanta! jajajaj me estoy riendo de lo lindo con este hilo

----------


## mago Tovel

Pues si en casi todos los hilos de magos,no pasan de los 5 posts!!!!

----------


## Magnano

por cierto hago kyokushinkai por si a alguien le interesa

----------


## magic_7

> por cierto hago kyokushinkai por si a alguien le interesa





> yo entreno un arte marcial koreano hace como 3 años llamado tang soo do (el camino de la mano china)


A ver quien se mete con ellos.......  :07:

----------


## Iban

> por cierto hago kyokushinkai por si a alguien le interesa


A mí me gusta comer mikados. ¿Cuenta?

----------


## Magnano

por supuesto

----------


## Iban

También hago sudokus...

----------


## Magnano

y yo cruzigramas, me encantan!!
vamos damas y caballeros animense!! que les gusta?

----------


## Iban

Espera, espera. ¿No estamos hablando de artes marciales? No te me despistes, hombre...

Yo soy cinturón rojo en sudoku y mikado, y gran maestro de Donkey Kong.

----------


## Magnano

los cruzigramas es la manera de llamar al hecho de romper rocas con la punta del dedo meñique del pie izquierdo

 :117:

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Pues a mi me gusta la comida de los chinos... y la china que viene a repartirlos. Y tengo colegas que le gustan las chinas, pero esas no son de carne por lo visto. O_O

----------


## Fran Gomez

DaOrtiz tenia una novia china... y se la fumo.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

> DaOrtiz tenia una novia china... y se la fumo.



Y vaya como se la fumó!! Qué jodía la china!!

(en qué momento esto dejó de ser una presentación?)

----------


## Magnano

cuando empezé a desvariar

----------


## linmaster

amo las desvariaciones.
y alguien por aqui mira series de anime?

----------


## magic_7

> amo las desvariaciones...?


Pues aqui vas a encontrar muchas

----------


## Magnano

yo era fan hace unos añitos, pero recuerdo muchas con gran detalle

----------


## Ravenous

De las "desvariaciones"?
Por cierto, sé lo que son los desvaríos, pero ¿las desvariaciones?

----------


## Fran Gomez

> De las "desvariaciones"?
> Por cierto, sé lo que son los desvaríos, pero ¿las desvariaciones?


Muy facil. Es una variacion muy variopinta y desvariada del termino que, aunque le otorga variedad, es invariable de por si.

Vamos, o eso me han contao.. :Sarcastic:

----------


## Andergalde

BienVenida al foro xDDD!!!! jejeje

----------


## Ming

Lin, no te vas a quejar, eh.
8 paginas de tonterías en tu presentación  :302:

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

bueno quizas con este comentario, totalmente sin utilidada, quizas le pueda dar la utilidad de llegar a las 9 paginas y ser record de presentacion.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

nueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeevvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeee, record total?

----------


## linmaster

yo respondo!!! jajaja
oye .. con tu comentario ya llevan 9 paginas. y para no hacer un comentario sin sentido les cuento que hoy me encontre con un mago en un supermercado, hablamos un par de cosas, les conte sobre ustedes (jajaja), me hizo un par de trucos y termine por comprarle la mitad de su mercaderia.

Ahora estoy ensayando un truco llamado Transportacion de 4 cartas, es realmente impactante ^^

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

cuando lo tengas listo, te filmas, lo muestras aqui, y tendras muchos consejos muy buenos de grandes magos que estan sueltos por aqui.

----------


## magic_7

Bueno, si tienes 9 paginas con tu presentacion, cuando te filmes haciendo el juego vas a tener mas de 15 paginas de comentarios jajaja

----------


## Sr.Mago

jajajja y no es chiste!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


justamente era eso lo que iba a comentar...  ¿Porque hay tan pocas Magas? si lo pienso bien, es muy poco lo que he visto... alguien sabe?

----------


## linmaster

mm sera porque .. a las mujeres no les interesa aprender esto ... porque.. mira
hoy cuando estuve en la presentacon de este mago .. roderick cancinelli habian en su mayoria Niños, sus padres y varios hombres de mi edad... y pasaron algunas mujeres de mi edad.. pero ivan con sus amigas y preferian ver al chico guapo que estaba a un lado haciendole publicidad a un seguro automotriz xD

----------


## Ming

Pues a mi me parece que si que hay muchas magas  :Neutral: 

Vamos a las 10 paginas?  :302:

----------


## linmaster

que maga conoces ming? 0_o

----------


## magic_7

yo solo conozco a ming, a mport27 y a linmaster, ¿hay alguna mas?

----------


## Magnano

en el foro esta ella y fuera hay muchas, solo que en comparación al numero de magos son pocas

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Magiapotagia.com

hay mas de 18.000 oportunidades de encontrar pareja.

entra y conocenos!!

En esto nos vamos a convertir :O15: 

que ya sabemos por donde vas!!!!! Ademas eres una viuda negra!. Ligas con magos (hasta en el supermercado) y luego les das una paliza...

No hagas caso a los que te dicen que cuelgues videos, son todos unos salidos :O15:

----------


## mago Tovel

pues yo se la transportación de 4 cartas:
Las cojes,te las pones en el bolsillo,y andas unos metros...ya está.
Yo soy sinturón negro de mikado,sudoku,crucigramas,sopas de letras...y autodefinidos.
¡Nadie me gana!
Y tambien tengo...¡una pistola que hace ruido y luces!

----------


## CaballeroIlusionista

10 páginas de comentarios!
Porqué tanto éxito en una presentación?
 Un poco de seriedad!  :117:  Que no estamos en un foro de contactos.

----------


## magic_7

En realidad de lo ultimo que se esta hablando es de la presentacion  :001 302:

----------


## linmaster

no tenia idea que ming era maga, ni que rauldoblas piensa que soy una viuda negra. Jaja.
si este tema empieza a molestarle a alguien que sea directo y me lo diga, por mi parte, yo estoy disfrutando de el porque me siento acogida :3

----------


## magic_7

creo que rauldoblas lo decia en broma porque nadie se va a enfadar porque tengas muchos comentarios en tu presentacion

----------


## CaballeroIlusionista

En absoluto molesta. Estamos aquí para expresarnos. Pero es curioso no? jaja
Por cierto, bienvenida también por mi parte  :Smile1:

----------


## Sr.Mago

Ojala y no sea auna Viuda Negra mira que mañana me junto con ella o.O ...

SI no doy señales de vida mañana en la noche, ya saben que nombre dar a la policia!!!  :117:

----------


## mago Tovel

que nombre tenemos que dar?_?  :117:

----------


## Ravenous

El tuyo propio, es de buena educación presentarse cuando llamas por teléfono  :302:  Sobre todo si llama a la policía...

----------


## mago Tovel

tambien tenemos que preguntarle al poli su nombre,teléfono,adreza,número de DNIy que nos regale 2000€.Luego le decimos que tenemos un ren,le damos nuestra dirección,y hacemos desaparecer el conejito(el ren) y hacemos aparecer una guitarra(efecto "guitarras a bajo coste")

----------


## Ming

> El tuyo propio, es de buena educación presentarse cuando llamas por teléfono  Sobre todo si llama a la policía...


 :Rofl: 


Lin, Ming no es maga.
Pero algún día lo seré  :302:  ... o eso espero...


Magas actuales... Inés, Amelie, Collete, Yumi, Chen,... ¿Sigo? Hay muchas  :Smile1:

----------


## mago Tovel

activas en este foro...por favor
pd:que no sean travestis(alguna habrá)

----------


## Ming

Ella y Pz (mpot27) son las más activas (o eso creo)

----------


## mago Tovel

Yupi ya llevamos 11 páginas!!
Cuando esteo termine,tenemos que publicarlo como un libro.
no te quejes linamaster
Y Ming...a ver cuando empiezas ha hacer algo de magia.

----------


## Ming

empezar?!
mmm... algún día  :Wink1:  Ya os avisaré, ya  :302: 

Lin (linmaster), Carmen (aunque no es muy activa por aquí, de la Niña del mago, junto con su hermana Bego),...

----------


## mago Tovel

Hay algunas,pero activas muy pocas.
Ming,en las trobadas,¿tu puedes comentar algo sobre lo que hablan?

----------


## Ming

> Ming,en las trobadas,¿tu puedes comentar algo sobre lo que hablan?


Comentar :S A que te refieres?
Que te diga de que se habla o si cuando estoy allí puedo hablar?

----------


## magic_7

vamos a por las 12 pginas? (esto ya se esta empezando a descontrolar)

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Venga, prediccion:

con el proximo mensaje que escriba seran doce paginas

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Voila

(pongo esta frase por que el foro me dice que mi mensaje tiene muy pocos caracteres)

----------


## Magnano

raul no vale repetir!!

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Ya esta, ya no repito, edito

----------


## Magnano

vamos a por la trece? no cuesta nada, jajajja

----------


## Daniel Amaro

Wow me llevo algun tiempo leer todo, Bienvenida Linmaster esperemos que puedas aprender mucho, al igual que todos los que estamos aqui esa es la idea aprender y contribuir en lo que se pueda,  pues me uno a contribuir por la 13 jejejeje para el  records 

Saludos!!!

----------


## magic_7

Bueno si es una buena causa como conseguir 13 paginas en una presentacion yo tambien me uno a la causa

----------


## anezky

he aquí otra chica para unirse a la causa

----------


## Daniel Amaro

Que bien  ahora por haber otra chica habra que duplicar las paginas a  26 o 30 quien sabe, de donde eres cual ramo de la magia te gusta mas, cual practicas Bienvenida al foro

----------


## magic_7

jaja, anezky ten cuidado cuando te presentes porque vas a tener otras 13 paginas de comentarios (y de las 13, 11 van a ser chicos queriendo ligar contigo jajaja)
Al final rauldoblas va a tener razon y esto se va a acabar convirtiendo en una web de ligue

----------


## anezky

Eso está bien (me refiero a lo de tener 13 páginas de comentarios, no a lo de ligar &#172;&#172 :Wink1: 

pd: ¿Esto está siempre tan animado?

----------


## magic_7

ok, perdona ya he ido a verlo (edito el mensaje antes de que me hechen la bronca por hablar sin haber mirado)

----------


## anezky

No, si es que he enviado una cosa que no quería enviar xDD (mi ordenador va fatal) Ya he editado el mensaje.

----------


## magic_7

> Eso está bien (me refiero a lo de tener 13 páginas de comentarios, no a lo de ligar)
> 
> pd: ¿Esto está siempre tan animado?


Buff claro que esta siempre tan animado y eso que aun no han llegado los que mas animan el foro jajaj
Eso si, no te asustes que aunque somos muy comicos como dice linmaster casi siempre estamos de broma en lo que decimos, bienvenida

----------


## Zeleth

Epic win esto. Entra un chaval cualquiera que lleva la tira en la magia que a echo lo impensable por mejorar y como mucho 1 o 2 paginas de: suerte tio y bienvenido al foro. Entran chicas y pasa... Esto... xDDD WTF!!! El dia que haya mas de 2 usuarias activas entonces. empezara una nueva era... una era de spamm.. buitreo.. hay esta mi prediccion. Controlaros! que os hierven las hormonas xD 


PD: Bienvenida al foro.

----------


## magic_7

> Epic win esto. Entra un chaval cualquiera que lleva la tira en la magia que a echo lo impensable por mejorar y como mucho 1 o 2 paginas de: suerte tio y bienvenido al foro. Entran chicas y pasa... Esto... xDDD WTF!!! El dia que haya mas de 2 usuarias activas entonces. empezara una nueva era... una era de spamm.. buitreo.. hay esta mi prediccion. Controlaros! que os hierven las hormonas



Creo que tiene razon, esto se esta pasando ya, que la digamos todos los usuarios bienvenida vale pero que tenga 13 paginas (la mayoria son tonterias) es pasarse un poco, si fuese un mago en vez de una maga no habria tenido ni 5 mensajes creo que estamos quedando como unos salidos todos los del foro

----------


## Zeleth

> Creo que tiene razon, esto se esta pasando ya, que la digamos todos los usuarios bienvenida vale pero que tenga 13 paginas (la mayoria son tonterias) es pasarse un poco, si fuese un mago en vez de una maga no habria tenido ni 5 mensajes creo que estamos quedando como unos salidos todos los del foro


es que entra rene lavand o tamariz al foro y no consiguen un multipagina como este. xDD

----------


## anezky

> es que entra rene lavand o tamariz al foro y no consiguen un multipagina como este. xDD


Si pasara eso, sería como para preocuparse de verdad...
Pero bueno, que no pasa nada, yo no pienso que seáis unos salidos y no creo que lin lo piense...

----------


## magic_7

jajaj seria el colmo que llegase algun mago famoso y no superase el numero de paginas (pero imaginate que llegase una maga famosa seriamos capaces de bloquear el foro de tantos mensajes)

----------


## Zeleth

> jajaj seria el colmo que llegase algun mago famoso y no superase el numero de paginas (pero imaginate que llegase una maga famosa seriamos capaces de bloquear el foro de tantos mensajes)


ines por ejemplo. pero como se nota que en este foro los mensajes no cuentan. desdeluego estas 2 compañeras han tenido una acojida con los brazos abiertos de muchos foreros. para bien o para mal...  :666: 

yo como tengo parienta y estoy feliz puedo hacer de antidisturbio al ser neutral asi que cuidadlas y no las espanteis.

----------


## Magnano

> jajaj seria el colmo que llegase algun mago famoso y no superase el numero de paginas (pero imaginate que llegase una maga famosa seriamos capaces de bloquear el foro de tantos mensajes)


que se presente ines, a ver que pasa  :117:

----------


## magic_7

[QUOTE=Zeleth;234735]desdeluego estas 2 compañeras han tenido una acojida con los brazos abiertos de muchos foreros.[QUOTE]


No, si otra cosa no, pero recibirlas las hemos recibido como a nadie
Zeleth yo te apoyo que hay que ser neutral (yo no tengo parienta como dices tu pero meto la cabeza en un cubo de agua fria antes de escribir xDDD)

----------


## Zeleth

Comparativa antes de postear, mirate al espejo y si te sientes identificado con:


                       Mejor no postees.

Si por el contrario te sientes identificado con..

                                                         Adelante mi buen señor. 


PD: pero podeis postear los que os de la gana. pero es que queria poner yo alguna tonteria tambien ^^

----------


## Magnano

pues yo no veo ni una cosa ni la otra, mas bien veo a un psicopata al que le faltan 27 dientes y en la cabeza tiene puesto un tricornio
que significa eso? puedo postear??
Zeleth estoy confundido!!

----------


## anezky

oh, dios ¿Me voy un segundo a por un zumo y cuando vuelvo me encuentro con esto?¡Jajaja!

----------


## Daniel Amaro

jajajaja osea los propios buitres con utencilios en mano y demas, mas  explicacion no hay

----------


## Zeleth

> pues yo no veo ni una cosa ni la otra, mas bien veo a un psicopata al que le faltan 27 dientes y en la cabeza tiene puesto un tricornio
> que significa eso? puedo postear??
> Zeleth estoy confundido!!


Bienvenido su santidad. puede postear.

Image

----------


## magic_7

es una descripcion perfecta (lo de los buitres lo del tricornio de dcmoreno no tiene explicacion)

----------


## Magnano

a lo tonto vamos por la pagina 14

----------


## Perfil Borrado

corrijo, por la 15 (en mi siguiente mensaje)

----------


## Zeleth

> a lo tonto vamos por la pagina 14


Yo es que estoy malito y no me fio de salir a la calle.

Image



¿Que excusa teneis vosotros?

----------


## magic_7

Weno pues vamos a por la pagina 15 (hace mucho que esto no parece un foro de magia)

----------


## Magnano

me busca la policia y no me puedo dejar ver

----------


## magic_7

me escondo de dcmoreno que me ha dicho que me va a matar

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Alah, 15 paginas.

Que pasaria si se presentara ines... alguien tiene su mail para invitarla?

----------


## magic_7

NO! no la invites que bloqueamos el foro solo con los mensajes que la mandariamos en su presentacion (ademas, yo creo que lo ultimo que se esta hablando aqui es de magia, que lastima)

----------


## anezky

No tengo el e-mail de Inés Molina pero yo también me llamo Inés ¿Te sirve?

----------


## Zeleth

Image

Mi nueva creacion. ¿se parece mas DCmoreno?

----------


## Magnano

ahora si, esto es lo que se me aparece en el espejo

PD: muy buen trabajo

----------


## Zeleth

> ahora si, esto es lo que se me aparece en el espejo
> 
> PD: muy buen trabajo


Entonces si. los piratas santos que cometen delitos telematicos estan mas que admitidos.

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Señor, si, señor!! Abordemos el post!!!

Entiendo lo que quieres decir ines. Se me ha olvidado darte la bienvenida!!

Bienvenida!!

Sigo buscando ese mail!!!

----------


## anezky

Gracias, Raudoblas
Zeleth, ¡estás hecho un artista! Esa imagen es una buena carta de presentación para dcmoreno, podría añadirla a su currículum.

----------


## Magnano

16 paginas, esto va viento en popa

----------


## Zeleth

ajajaja la como sigamos asi vamos a cerrar el post xD

----------


## magic_7

Este chico es un artista! zeleth me tienes que enseñar a hacer eso

----------


## Zeleth

> Este chico es un artista! zeleth me tienes que enseñar a hacer eso


Es simple aburrete y abre el paint. sale solo. xD

----------


## Ming

Socorro!
Me he conectado esta mañana y no habian 16 paginas  :117:  Pero que c*** es esto!
Ines, eres de Barcelona?!  :302:

----------


## Zeleth

> Socorro!
> Me he conectado esta mañana y no habian 16 paginas  Pero que c*** es esto!
> Ines, eres de Barcelona?!


Ming. Te van a levantar el puesto de chica del foro. defiende lo tuyo.

----------


## Ming

No sabía que había puesto en "chica del foro"  :117: 
Aunque si lo hubiese creo que sería de Ella o PZ  :Smile1: 

Lin e Ines... a ver si les cogeis el puesto  :Wink1:

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

esto ya tendria que estar en cambalache, jajajaja

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Vengaaa quiero ese email...a ver quien lo consigue encontrar

----------


## magic_7

raul creo que el dia que alguno de nosotros consiga ese email............... ines se buscara otro nuevo

----------


## Ravenous

> Vengaaa quiero ese email...a ver quien lo consigue encontrar


Qué email?

Y a todo el mundo: a moderarse, u os modero yo.

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Si miras unas paginas atras sabras de lo que estoy hablando.

----------


## Ming

Moderadamente les puedo decir que...

y si os digo que yo lo tengo?  :Oops: 

Ravenous el de Inés  :Wink1:

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Pues ponlo aqui!

O invitale a presentarse.

Buaf, seguro que es mentira

----------


## Ravenous

Cual Inés, ¿la nueva o la de la tele?
si es la nueva, que os lo de ella, y si es la de la tele, pues solo os diré que hay que ser cortito para no tenerlo...

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Y eso? Tu tambien lo tienes? No seais avariciosos y ponedlo aqui

----------


## Ming

Raúl, no se tu, pero yo no voy dando el email de la gente sin antes preguntar.

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Y yo te he dicho que no le pidas permiso?

Yo solo he dicho que lo pongas aqui (si quieres, claro)

----------


## Ravenous

Pero vamos a ver, si está perfectamente a la vista...
Se llega con solo dos clicks.

----------


## mago Tovel

con dos clics donde?(eso de Zeleth es una estafa,lo de maga Inés)
¡El mensaje número 171!
Ayer lo dejé a 11 páginas y hoy había 17!
Bienvenida,Inés.

----------


## Osk

> ¿Por qué los temas de prsentación de mujeres arrasan y las de hombres rara vez llegan a una tercera página? Cuanto vicio...


Ravenous, tienes toda la razón. Juro que he intentado leer todo el hilo, pero en la página 13 mi mente ha dicho, ¡Basta! ¡Desconecta! y hasta ahí he llegado.

Un saludo a la chica nueva que ya no me acuerdo ni como se llama. 

PD: Acabo de llegar de vacaciones y ya voy a tener que pillar otras....

----------


## Zeleth

> con dos clics donde?(eso de Zeleth es una estafa,lo de maga Inés)
> ¡El mensaje número 171!
> Ayer lo dejé a 11 páginas y hoy había 17!
> Bienvenida,Inés.


sera una estafa pero yo me rio solo de pensar en la gente que intentaba pinchar a ver si era verdad.. xDD

----------


## Ming

Pues yo me quede...  :117:  Pero quien es el/la tont@ que se hace pasar por Inés?!?!  :302: 
... hasta que vi que era Zeleth...

----------


## Zeleth

> Pues yo me quede...  Pero quien es el/la tont@ que se hace pasar por Inés?!?! 
> ... hasta que vi que era Zeleth...


y no por ello dejo de ser tonto. pero esta echo por paint  :302:

----------


## magic_7

ajaja pero si se notaba a simple vista (pero estaba hecho genial)

----------


## Magnano

los montajes estos molan un huevo colega!, ahora pon uno de elsa pataky y eres mi idolo  :117:

----------


## Iban

Pero queréis callaros ya, so copón. Que parecéis gallinas en las rebajas de cortefiel.

 :Grrrrrr:

----------


## Iban

Jijijijiji...

Me gusta esto de que me empiecen a salir rayitos de luz de las manos....

----------


## Zeleth

> Jijijijiji...
> 
> Me gusta esto de que me empiecen a salir rayitos de luz de las manos....


a mi no me intimidas con tus poderes sith. DCmoreno. lo hare lo hare. pero ahora estoy liadillo.. ajaja

----------


## Iban

> a mi no me intimidas con tus poderes sith.


Zeleth, sit,... ¡sit!

La patita...

... ahora la otra...

¡sit!...     ¡SIT!

 :Rofl:

----------


## Zeleth

> Zeleth, sit,... ¡sit!
> 
> La patita...
> 
> ... ahora la otra...
> 
> ¡sit!...     ¡SIT!


no ese tipo de sit, lee bien. sith como este

----------


## Magnano

a ver si voy a tener que sacar mi tricornio y correros a guantazos a los dos...

----------


## Iban

Ehhh... bueno, sí.

----------


## Ming

Buen chico Iban, buen chico; ahora la patita... la patita Iban, patita....

Zeleth a ver si aprendes, eh; que Iban ya se sienta  :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

> Buen chico Iban, buen chico; ahora la patita... la patita Iban, patita....
> 
> Zeleth a ver si aprendes, eh; que Iban ya se sienta


 
grrrrrr.....

----------


## Magnano

es Ming!!
Iban que esas fotos eran secretas!!

----------


## Ming

Como que es ming?!?! ¬¬

----------


## Zeleth

a mi nadie me adiestra que yo estoy ya asalvajao soy un caso perdido.. xD



Asi seria si fuera un perro. xD

----------


## marcoCRmagia

jajaj van como 3 paginas en las que no escribe la chica que se presento al inicio, este tema se desvio totalmente jajaja pero esta divertido  :302:

----------


## magic_7

yo creo que linmaster se arrepiente haber empezado la charla y todo jajaja

----------


## Ming

Bueno, se puede arrepentir, pero se tenía que presentar  :Neutral: 

Lin!!! Da señales de vida!!!

----------


## Magnano

es lo que tiene el apartado de nuevos miembros, en realidad es para darnos coba a cuatro gatos dentro del foro

----------


## Zeleth

Este post hace tiempo que no tiene sentido. pero esta bien. va camino de ser mitico xD

----------


## Ming

Va! Una pagina más y podremos hacer el juego del 21  :302:

----------


## linmaster

:O aqui estoy!! ... la ultima vez que vi este tema solo iva en 9 paginas todo bien ... 


¡¡ Lleva 20 paginas !! Hhahaha esto es divertido. POder femenino!! >:B
wena onda nueva amiga anezky  xD

----------


## Magnano

pues a por la 20! que este hilo ya ha hecho historia!

----------


## Zeleth

:001 302:  ¿Cuanto queda para que nos maten a todos?

----------


## Magnano

un par de horas, a mi menos quizas
ming sabe por que lo digo

----------


## Zeleth

total, cuenta si este hilo ya no tiene sentido ninguno.. xD

----------


## Magnano

mensaje 201!!

PD: espero que conteste elsa...

----------


## Zeleth

> mensaje 201!!
> 
> PD: espero que conteste elsa...


mensaje captado. xDDD

----------


## Zeleth

perdon doble post. queria preguntar si hay alguna cobertura buena del empalme. por que la postura de embajador no me termina de convencer..

PD: si total el post esta ya desvirtuao!

----------


## Iban

Alguien está jugando con fuego, y puede que los hermanos mayores no tengan tan buen sentido del humor.

----------


## magic_7

dcmoreno es capaz de estar buscando el mp de elsa pataki de verdad zeleth no hagas esas bromas que nos ilusionas

----------


## Ravenous

Niños, se acabó el recreo.
Bah, qué demonios, total los mensajes no cuentan en esta zona... Seguid haciendo el indio. Pero no os salgais del cajón de arena.

(y Zeleth, como vuelvas a poner una foto mía torturando a los spammers sin mi consentimiento, te baneo de esta realidad con un MP5)

----------


## magic_7

ajja ok profe no nos salimos del cajon de arena

----------


## marcoCRmagia

este hilo deberia cambiar el nombre de "si eres mago entra" a "si quieres chatear entra" jajaja

----------


## magic_7

jajaja pero al menos la gente ya no intenta ligar con la nueva compañera eso es algo

----------


## Iban

Vendo Opel Corsa rojo en muy buen estado. 12.600 kilómetros. ITV recién pasada. Siempre en garaje. Año 1994.

----------


## Zeleth

¿A cuanto iban?


Ravenous: ¿que foto? e puesto muchas xD

----------


## Iban

12.000€. Regalo perro muerto en el maletero. Abstenerse curiosos. A los diez primeros interesados, regalo dados de peluche para colgar del espejo.

----------


## Zeleth

> 12.000€. Regalo perro muerto en el maletero. Abstenerse curiosos. A los diez primeros interesados, regalo dados de peluche para colgar del espejo.


¿Cuando puedo pasar a verlo? ¿Quedamos en un punto intermedio entre los 2?

¿Aceptas de pago unas jerry's nuggets playing cards? de las originales no de las de carton de chino

----------


## Iban

Por unas yerri nuge te doy el coche, pero sin perro ni dados de peluche. Te lo mando por MP, con el número de cuenta para que me ingreses las yerri.

Vendido el primer Opel Corsa; me quedan 9.

----------


## Zeleth

ok, si todo va bien no tengo problema en recomendarte a futuros compradores que tengas  :302:

----------


## Iban

Tus yerri núgue son falsas. Adjunto imagen para advertir a futuros compradores. Zeleth da pato por liendre.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

la verdad ya perdi el hilo de esta conversaciion asi que

bienvenida

y 22 paginas es un record total.

cuando pongas un video haciendo magia tendremos que cerrar el foro.

----------


## magic_7

yabes y mañana cumple años una compañerA del foro no se si abrir un hilo para felicitarla porque la vamos a liar

----------


## Zeleth

> Tus yerri núgue son falsas. Adjunto imagen para advertir a futuros compradores. Zeleth da pato por liendre.


falsas no, son de una edicion super limitada de las ya citadas pero tu no las aprecias. y tu que? que tu coche no es ni gasolina diesel ni na de na es un .jpg!

----------


## Zeleth

> yabes y mañana cumple años una compañerA del foro no se si abrir un hilo para felicitarla porque la vamos a liar


Va a ser epico...

----------


## mr.boina

jaja, son un chiste, post de hombres que se presentan recien, no les dan bajada, una mujer SE LLENA, wena eilin y VIVA CHILE, saludos de  la araucania!!

----------


## Ming

Dani... sigues vivo?...
Curioso, a aparecido Ravenous y no ha dicho nada...

----------


## Osk

Yo escribí en este hilo

----------


## Magnano

estoy vivito y coleando!!
Ravenous me ha dejado con vida, pero solo por esta vez, la proxima vez me ha amenazado con quitarse las gafas y fulminarme con una mirada

----------


## mago Tovel

tendras que hacer un cambio de color de navajas para hacerlas invisibles,y lanzaarselas a los ojos como si fueras un mimo.
Por cierto,tampoco no me convence la posición del embajador

----------


## linmaster

alguien ha visto a través de las gafas de ravenous? 0_o


saludos mr.boina!! =D que weno que siguenapareciendo chilensis xD

----------


## linmaster

quien esta de cumple? 0_o

----------


## Magnano

lo de detras de las gafas de ravenous es un supersecreto guardado por tres personas en el mundo, quien? nadie lo sabe...

----------


## mago Tovel

Tampoco quienes son,los que guardan el secreto?
Ravenous...soy tu espiritu interior...quitate las gafas y hazlas desaparecer para siempre...
Que te quites las gafas!!!!

----------


## Ravenous

Vale.

----------


## Ming

:o

Lo ha mostrado, el gran Ravenous ha mostrado que es lo que se oculta detrás de sus gafas!!!

----------


## Iban



----------


## Ming

De donde has sacado ese emoticono?!?!?!

----------


## Iban

Me lo ha tatuado Ravenous en un cachete del culo, de alguna patada que me dio un día.

 :Smile1: 

Si quieres uno igual, sólo tienes que hacerle rabiar.

----------


## Magnano

eso lo explica todo!!
ahora entiendo toda la variedad de emoticonos que usas

----------


## Iban

Muchos y muy buenos enemigos hacerte debes, mi joven aprendiz... Y grande la variedad de emoticonos en tu culo tatuada será. Mas evita el lado oscuro, porque grande y tenebroso su poder es. De él huye y en bolsillo siempre linterna llevar debes... y si pilas no encontrar, al menos cerillas como alternativa plantearte debes; pero nunca oscuro andar debes...

----------


## Magnano

vaya eres como yoda, o era yodo? muahahaha (esto le ha dolido a mas de uno)

----------


## Ming

A mi me ha dolido Dani!!!
Yodo?!?!! PEro que te has toma'o hoy?!?!

PD. Tengo tu firma Dani... (voz tipo... fantasmagórica...)

----------


## Magnano

esta modificada por ines y no estaba acabada, no cuenta

----------


## fermaton

Ola y bienbenida.

----------


## Ming

Te unes al grupo de bienvenidas fermaton?

Por cierto...  :Oops: ... bienVVVVVVenido/a    :Wink1:

----------


## Magnano

se tiene que cambiar la firma para que no se le cuele otra vez algo asi, como yo  :Wink1:

----------


## anezky

> esta modificada por ines y no estaba acabada, no cuenta


por mi? cuando? yo no me acuerdo... ¿Y tu Ming? ¿No? vaya, Dani, me temo que eso no podemos confirmarlo...  :Bad:

----------


## Ming

Pues yo ahora que lo dices tampoco lo recuerdo... Que modificó quien la firma?!

----------


## Magnano

ming tienes una carta blanca firmada por mi, si comparas firmas...
pues eso, no vale ^^

----------


## Ming

Carta firmada?! ... O alguien me ha dado un golpe en la cabeza o...  :117: 
No lo recuerdo (8) :P

----------


## mago Tovel

fermaton, lo tienes que hacer así:
Bien*v*enido/a,y no bienbenido/a

----------


## Zeleth

¿pero esto aun sigue activo? por dios.

----------


## mago Tovel

¡tenemos que mantenirlo activo!

----------


## Magnano

claro que si! que el post no caiga, que sino el record durara poco porque el ritmo que lleva el area de nuevos miembros... como nos despistemos este queda en el olvido

----------


## Ming

Pues yo pensaba que llegaría a 30 paginas  :117:  ... que decepción :(

Dani, el miercoles cuento contigo, eh  :302:

----------


## mago Tovel

esto llegará a las 30,que como ahora vienen muchas magas,caerá en el olvido muy rápido.

----------


## Magnano

ming el miercoles no puedo, me ha salido un trabajillo para ganarme un dinerillo extra que tengo un capricho en mente y tal y como estan las cosas...

----------


## Ming

:o Me estas diciendo que me abandonas?!?!?!

----------


## Magnano

si, mas claro no puedo ser

----------


## mago Tovel

si ganas mucho sinero,enviame algo de tu recompensa,porfa,que etoy pelao,y quiero comprarme un libro.

----------


## anezky

¡Sera posible! Haz tu lo mismo que él ¿Sabes lo que le cuesta a Dani ganar ese dinerillo? ¡Vago, más que vago! xDD

----------


## mago Tovel

Si pudieraya lo habría echo,no puedo porque tengo menos de 16.

----------


## Magnano

pues actua, que para eso no hay minimo de edad

----------


## mago Tovel

¿Y donde,en la calle si me ve la poli que depbo hacer?¿Huir?Y en casa,no cobro nada,sale el chiste al principio de que pase el sobrero(que no tengo),y al final nadie se acueda.

----------


## anezky

Bueno, pues puedes hacer trabajitos en casa y que tus padre te paguen. Por ejemplo, yo a tu edad tuve que ahorrar para comprarme un ordenador y lo que hacía era limpiar la casa o ir a comprar (en grandes cantidades) y me pagaban 5 euros + o - cada vez.

----------


## mago Tovel

Ya lo hice una vez,pero las grandes compras,tengo que cojer el coche y como que no puedo,limpié la casa en verano,pero ahora que ya empezó el curso,viene una mujer a limpiar.

----------


## linmaster

todo mi dinero son solo vueltos de compras que me mandan a hacer al super.. pero ya sere mayor de edad y .. trabajare en algo

----------


## mago Tovel

Puedes trabajar a partir de los 16.Pues a mi me hacen devolver todo el cambio.
PD:alfin hablas en tu presentación de 27 páginas(ya se acerca a las 30)

----------


## Magnano

tenemos que conseguir las 30, vamos gente!! tenemos que hacer algo historico

----------


## Ming

La la la (8)

----------


## Magnano

Lo lo  lo lo  lo lo lo lo lo lo  lo lololo lo lo(8)

----------


## magic_7

sera posible yo creia que ya no se hablaba en este post esto se ha descontrolado... y nos decian que nos callasemos cuando llevabamos solo 20 paginas...

----------


## Ming

Bueno, pues no les vienen de 3 más, no?

... o si...

----------


## pleitonimo

Guau, esto es larguísimo.

----------


## Northen

Uf me fa palo leer todo, pero bueno hoy es 11 de setiembre y yo estoy haciendo el vago por casa.... Que puedo hacer?

----------


## Ming

> Uf *me fa palo* leer todo, pero bueno hoy es 11 de setiembre y yo estoy haciendo el vago por casa.... Que puedo hacer?


... me fa palo!?!?  :117:  Que quiere decir eso?!

----------


## Northen

Ui, bueno yo y la escritura no nos llevamos muy bien...
Me da palo... me aborrece... no quiero... >.<
no sé como decirlo jajaja

----------


## mago Tovel

No mezcles idiomas,que esta prohibido por la ley inexistente.

----------


## linmaster

este 11 de septiembre fue bien pacifico, comparado con los de años anteriores. en mi casa solo se corto la luz por un segundo, y eso fue todo.

hoy sali a buscar libros de magia a varias bibliotecas de un mall pero no encontre nada T.T

----------


## mayico

no es por contar el rollo, pero... veis necesario llenar el foro de estos comentarios? venga chicos que perdemos el norte por una chica.
decir que le habeis dado un super saludo a una chica que lleva cero mensajes y ha escrito unos cuantos en su saludo, pero que al parecer no le interesa o no muestra que le interese mas partes del foro, quizá lo lea, pero entró y no pregunta, no aporta, solo... os ha vuelto locos, si no hubiese recibido esta bienvenida... seguiria participando?

linmaster no es por herirte  ni nada ya se que eres inmortal o algo así pero... me parece pasarse 28paginas y ver que todos los dias veo que en este tema se enciende como que han escrito y.... eso, que a nadie mas le sucede. ánimo y a coger el norte, en chat de terra se puede ligar mucho, no digo mas.

----------


## linmaster

perdoname, pero creo que estas exagerando las cosas. nadie esta perdiendo su norte y si sigo aqui es solo por amor a la magia.. y sobre las paginas del tema, no sabian que tenian limite &#172;&#172;

si no he salido de este post es porque se que lo que yo escriba, pregunte, etc sera rapidamente respondido, y las dudas son lo que mas me afloran en este mundo de la magia (si leyeras mis post sabrias de que estoy hablando)
>>>>mi intencion tampoco es molestarte con este tema, pero ¿de verdad te molesta?

----------


## mayico

a ver chiquilla, molestarme no me molesta como algo personal creeme, el caso es que esta es una zona para presentarse, que ya veo que lo has hecho, pero existe una zona para hablar de cosas no relacionadas con la magia y donde se pueden poner mil post chorras, esta zona al igual que cualquier otra tiene su finalidad, presentarse, saludar al presentado para hacerle agradable la estancia y poco mas, que si llenas mil paginas hablando de tu presentación y de los años que lleves o el tipo de magia que te gusta y el porque te gusta, o cosas así está perfecto, pero... para mensajes chorras? y no, no me refiero a los tuyos sino a las tantas páginas escritas sin contenido de presentación o similar.

a lo que me refiero es que en otras zonas del foro no se puede hablar de chorradas, (no quita que se pueda hacer un parentesis en el tema) pero... 30 páginas?
pues eso, que para escribir... a ver si llegamos a los 30 o 23 o a las mil paginas... pues para eso vas a la zona y escribes.

ves? no es nada personal, no te conozco como para que me moleste personalmente, de hecho te doy la bienvenida al foro y espero que expongas tus dudas y... no dudes que se te ayudará en medida de lo posible, pero... pasemos las bromas a la zona de bromas y respetemos cada zona para su cosa.

no soy moderador y quizá solo vea esto yo de esta forma pero vamos, lo digo para respetar que cada cosa tiene su lugar.

un abrazo y eso, sin ánimo de molestarte, ya que no va solo por ti por ser nueva, sino por veteranos.

----------


## Ming

Mayico, tienes razón (por supuesto).
A partir de ahora diremos como mucho Bienvenid@ y ya esta.
Hasta otra.

----------


## mayico

jejeje, ming si me conoces un poco sabes que no van por ahí los tiros.

----------


## linmaster

esta bien u_u

----------


## bestiakenedy

Pero que es esto? jaja
Mas de 18 paginas se han escrito entre Zeleth y dcmoreno xD
me ha costado llegar hasta la 29 pero porfin lo he acabado, valla

----------


## Magnano

oye!!
que no toda la culpa es solo nuestra...
hay una buena lista de culpables, y el objetivo eran 30 paginas... estamos tan cerquita...

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

somos todos culpables



uno mas

y

estamos en 30 no mas

juntos podemos

----------


## Magnano

ezequiel!!
mira que estoy de vacaciones en nuevos miembros, pero las 30 paginas se lo merecen, era el objetivo a cumplir y no me importa quien se queje, quiero las 30 paginas!!!
vamos ming, ayudanos, Iban, Pulgas, etc...

PODEMOS!!

----------


## bestiakenedy

bueno si consiste en alargarlo a 30 contar conmigo asi que aportare con este mensaje unos pocos centimetros mas para alcanzar la siguiente pagina xD
porque quereis conseguir 30?

----------


## Magnano

ezequiel!!
mira que estoy de vacaciones en nuevos miembros, pero las 30 paginas se lo merecen, era el objetivo a cumplir y no me importa quien se queje, quiero las 30 paginas!!!
vamos ming, ayudanos, Iban, Pulgas, etc...

PODEMOS!!

----------


## Ming

Pero que passa aquí?!?!!?

Vigilar que nos van a echar la bronca a todos...

 :302:

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

bueno creo que sere el 


ultimo


en 29 



.


dany

entra

que empezas en 30

----------


## Ming

Dani, te has repetido...
Que vas a hacer copiar y pegar?!  :117:

----------


## Ming

Fallaste!!! :P

Quien será el que sea el último y el primero...

----------


## bestiakenedy

jajaj repetir mensajes no vale xD

----------


## Northen

Hemos llegado!!!!!!!
 :117:

----------


## mago Tovel

Ya se puede cerrar el hilo

----------


## lalibrew

Me encanta la magia. Estoy comenzando con mis propios trucos y me apasiona el tema. Este foro esta super bueno!

----------

